# Ride Delta MVMNT vs Rome 390 Boss



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey folks, just wanted your guys' opinion on the Ride Delta MVMNT and Rome 390 BOSS. I have a size 9 vans hi-standard boot and will be slapping one of these puppies on my Ride Crush. What size should I get? Ride Large, Rome sm/md?

When I ride my crush I usually butter around all over the mountain and am in the park hitting boxes, walls, rails, etc. Anyone ride any of the '11s yet? Holla


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

can't say which is better but definitely get sm/md for the romes


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The Deltas are stiffer than the Romes, so if you're looking to ride the park (as noted), I'd go with Rome. Also, I'd go with a large in the binding and adjust it down. IMO, Rome's straps tend to be shorter than other companies and the large will allow you to fit that boot in without too much hassle.


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

Softer as in the high back is softer or the chassis in general. I'm used to having Fluxes but they're pretty heavy and they were too big. Leaning more towards the 390s unless anyone can sway me another direction. Anyone else have size 9 boots and ride ROME? Just got two different answers.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Rome for the build quality, comfort and customer service. My dog chewed up my 3.5 canted foot beds so I called Rome and two days later I had new footbeds at my door free of charge! I love those guys.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

I ride size 9 Thirtytwo Ultralights and have a pair of lg/xl Rome 390's. I had to adjust the heelcup forward and crank the straps down a lot but the sm/med's just weren't wide enough for the boot so I'd go lg/xl if I were you.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

ngbert said:


> Softer as in the high back is softer or the chassis in general. I'm used to having Fluxes but they're pretty heavy and they were too big. Leaning more towards the 390s unless anyone can sway me another direction. Anyone else have size 9 boots and ride ROME? Just got two different answers.


The highback is softer and there's a little more give in the straps due to the cushioning on the 390s.

I have size 9 boots and ride sm/md Targas, hence my suggestion to go one size up.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

belmont said:


> can't say which is better but definitely get sm/md for the romes


Don't listen to this ^ guy. Vans boots are huge, a size 9 won't fit the straps on Sm/Md Romes. You def have to go Lg/XL. With ride you'd go L which fits 8-11.


----------



## EK711 (Nov 17, 2010)

ngbert said:


> Hey folks, just wanted your guys' opinion on the Ride Delta MVMNT and Rome 390 BOSS. I have a size 9 vans hi-standard boot and will be slapping one of these puppies on my Ride Crush. What size should I get? Ride Large, Rome sm/md?
> 
> When I ride my crush I usually butter around all over the mountain and am in the park hitting boxes, walls, rails, etc. Anyone ride any of the '11s yet? Holla


Selling my brand new Ride Alpha's for $150 if you're interested. Size 9-11, should fit your boots perfectly.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/32915-f-s-brand-new-ride-alpha.html#post328928


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for your input guys. I decided to go with Ride. After handling the two I feel the Ride bindings are far superior in feel and quality. I've always liked Rome straps, but other than that it really has nothing over the Ride binding. Guess I had to see the Boss in person


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Have you tried your boots and bindings together yet? The reason I ask is because I have delta's(11-13) and high standards(sz 13) I had to shave the heel of my boots down to get them to go into the heelcups without slamming my foot into them.


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

I think vans tend to run a bit wide and over all are more volume. i have not tried em on yet but im going with the larges 9-11 to be on the safe side 7-9 just seems too small


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, is that last pic for real? Daaaaaammmmmmnnnnn!!!


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice. I am really impressed with Ride's evolution of bindings. This year is the pinnacle. Putting in the order today. YIIIII


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ya ride bindings really are coming around i got the Ex which is not top of the line by any means but they seem super durable and yet very comfy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

S.Midd.92 said:


> Ya ride bindings really are coming around i got the Ex which is not top of the line by any means but they seem super durable and yet very comfy.


What do you mean "coming around?" They've been making solid, reliable bindings since back in the Preston days.


----------

